# War of 1812 reenactment



## DRodgers (Jun 6, 2007)

I live in Stoney Creek where the last part of the war 1812 was held and we have the longest running reenactment of this part of it ..
I have many images from the past weekend if you would like to see more please post and i will convert some for web viewing.







Thanks for looking.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 6, 2007)

I shoot reenactments from the civil war or living history days at the local parks... I am always amazed at how clean the uniforms are and how much over weight the reenactors are.


----------



## DRodgers (Jun 6, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> I shoot reenactments from the civil war or living history days at the local parks... I am always amazed at how clean the uniforms are and how much over weight the reenactors are.




I agree also and the large sunglasses the one gentlemen in the rear is wearing made me chuckle.

do you have any pics ? i would like to see some.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 6, 2007)

follow the website link in my signature, then follow to the reinactment last there are others but they are spread around the site and not so easy to find.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 6, 2007)

http://retrophotoservice.bravehost.com/master.jpg Thats a page of note cards I tried to sell on ebay. No luck so far.  You need to copy that to the browser i think
 

tp://retrophotoservice.bravehost.com/master.jpg


----------



## DRodgers (Jun 6, 2007)

Some of those shots are just amazing I collect cameras and have never tried shooting with them yet maybe its time..

The scratches on  the pics are they altered after or is that done in camera?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 7, 2007)

beats me, I never question a retro image.  What ever crap shows up always seems to add character.


----------

